# Still want an R8...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

At the opposite end of the design scale to the R8. but boy do I love it...

This is the 8C...

http://www.evo.co.uk/front_website/video.php?id=200715

Cheers

rich


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The Alfa 8C is one of the most beautiful cars ever made, it a piece of art IMO and I want one so badly it hurts


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jbell said:


> The Alfa 8C is one of the most beautiful cars ever made, it a piece of art IMO and I want one so badly it hurts


Nice Jon, are you crying or just moist?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > The Alfa 8C is one of the most beautiful cars ever made, it a piece of art IMO and I want one so badly it hurts
> ...


Both :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jbell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Aw man! You're in love... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


I would quite happily trade the missus for one of those


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

not a fan to be honest! dont know much about it but the original looks the part!


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

beautiful,,,,but more depreciation than the millenium dome :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> beautiful,,,,but more depreciation than the millenium dome :lol: :lol:


Are you mad? 

This is a solid gold investment!!! Limited and sold out!

cheers

rich


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

so was the titanic :lol:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Kegman said:


> so was the titanic :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> so was the titanic :lol:


It was built in the UK though...

You can't deny Alfa have an enviable heritage and it IS a beautiful car...

cheers

rich


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

so was the austin princess and the allegro and the all inspiring maxi,,,,, :lol: :lol:

my 1st post did say it was beautiful,,,,,


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

No question, a very beautiful car.

But for that money id have a green GT3 rs any day........


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> so was the austin princess and the allegro and the all inspiring maxi,,,,, :lol: :lol:
> 
> my 1st post did say it was beautiful,,,,,


Teeeerrrue!


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

always the best designs,,,motoring artwork


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> always the best designs,,,motoring artwork


I've never owned an Alfa..

Had a Lancia Delta Integrale and that was the best all round car I've ever owned...

Miss it... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cheers

rich

There's something about Italian cars that no-one else can do. It's about driveability out of the box I reckon...


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

ive never owned an italian car,,,, its the subtle styling without the drama that makes them what they are,,,,, but the down side is depreciation and the cost of repairs !!!!, were you lucky or not with yours


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> ive never owned an italian car,,,, its the subtle styling without the drama that makes them what they are,,,,, but the down side is depreciation and the cost of repairs !!!!, were you lucky or not with yours


It cost a fortune but no more than the TT...

But smiles per miles were high. I just hope that now my car is running, handling and braking well I'll get the same reward...

The Integrale was phenomenal. I'll never forget driving it straight up a 45 degree slope covered in snow in Italy without any drama.

I can't imagine the TT doing that!

Cheers

rich


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

was it the LHD delta HFE,,,,,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> was it the LHD delta HFE,,,,,


It was the left hand drive Integrale Evo...


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

nice one Rich


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## *AL* (Nov 20, 2007)

Totally stunning looking car, there is always something special about an Alfa.
I used to own an Alfa 147 GTA 3.2 V6.Lovelly car.


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

I think i would definetly get the R8, i just love the design of it.


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

R8 for me every day, had a Alfa 156 a couple of years back, paid 9k for it spent just over 3.5k fixing the cam belt after it snapped 3 times  (all within 4months :!: ), then sold it after owning it for 2years for the great sum of 3k.

Happy days  
John


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

my-cats-a-quattro said:


> R8 for me every day, had a Alfa 156 a couple of years back, paid 9k for it spent just over 3.5k fixing the cam belt after it snapped 3 times  (all within 4months :!: ), then sold it after owning it for 2years for the great sum of 3k.
> 
> Happy days
> John


Sounds like you were one of the lucky ones :lol:

Shocking depreciation though, did you put too many miles on it?


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Think I did about 12k miles in the time I had it, spent more time in the garage than on the road :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] 
and now they want over Â£100k for this 8C :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> and now they want over Â£100k for this 8C :lol:


They're all sold... :?

As if I had 100k burning a hole in my pocket...

cheers

rich :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sold them all 

But seriously, if you had Â£100k and there was one available - you wouldn't, would you? No, you wouldn't...no...no...don't do it...


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Its tough choice, R8 or 8C. I don't think the alfa would depreciate with only 500 sold. If you look back to the far less rare and not so attractive SZ they're still close to original cost. The R8 is more complete than the 8c according to all the reviews but the alfa is still more desirable. I wouldn't mine either.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Have to say 8C all the time...

Not only have they sold them all, I think you had to be invited or vetted to get one...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've put my R8 order on hold until they fix the seats :wink:


----------

